# Swan Mine, Wiltshire - Oct 2010



## professor frink (Nov 4, 2010)

Visited with Tommo, Newage, Fluffy and D86


Swan Mine lies opposite the Swan Inn, which was previously the quarry managers house and is held to the hillside by great iron chains anchored into the buried workings of the quarry.

Swan mine was producing stone as far back as 1833, it was never modernised and all the stone it produced was hauled out with wooden carts pulled by pit ponies.

The cart tracks and hoofprints are still visable to this day.

A lower series of tunnels can be reached through a small letterbox slide.




1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7. Nice craneage.





8. The Letterbox.


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice pics Prof. I'm surprised that Newage wasn't in that letterbox. He's very good at getting into those tight corners (skinny bugger!)
GDZ


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 4, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> Nice pics Prof. I'm surprised that Newage wasn't in that letterbox. He's very good at getting into those tight corners (skinny bugger!)
> GDZ



GODZY !!! He is the ORIGINAL size 0 !!!
Nice work PF -But i think its about time that you gave some credit to Mini Frink, after all he is the one that does all the hard work !! This was my second visit here and my second bottle out of Letterbox !! This mine scares the crap out of me.I'm just so glad to get out alive !!


----------



## crickleymal (Nov 5, 2010)

fluffy5518 said:


> GODZY !!! He is the ORIGINAL size 0 !!!
> Nice work PF -But i think its about time that you gave some credit to Mini Frink, after all he is the one that does all the hard work !! This was my second visit here and my second bottle out of Letterbox !! This mine scares the crap out of me.I'm just so glad to get out alive !!



The Letterbox isn't that bad. I'm 17 stone and I find it easy


----------



## tommo (Nov 5, 2010)

was a good day out chaps, i must admit swan is getting worse 

some great pics by PF junior he really got the hang of it


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 5, 2010)

Good shots Frink,but this is my least fave mine due to my feeling quite claustrophobic for some reason..it simply didnt feel right being there.


----------



## professor frink (Nov 6, 2010)

tommo said:


> was a good day out chaps, i must admit swan is getting worse
> 
> some great pics by PF junior he really got the hang of it



Wasn't sure whether it was the ceiling getting lower or the big breakfast that made the crawl seen tighter tommo? lol



fluffy5518 said:


> GODZY !!! He is the ORIGINAL size 0 !!!
> Nice work PF -But i think its about time that you gave some credit to Mini Frink, after all he is the one that does all the hard work !! This was my second visit here and my second bottle out of Letterbox !! This mine scares the crap out of me.I'm just so glad to get out alive !!



Yep looks like I will have to start crediting Frink Junior for the pics!

The young apprentice has come of age.


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 6, 2010)

Cracking report and pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 7, 2010)

I always enjoy seeing pics from Swan. The crane is just superb.


----------



## evilnoodle (Nov 7, 2010)

This looks really good. Great stuff, guys 
I would find this so claustrophobic though!


----------



## Mole Man (Nov 7, 2010)

Good report there, Swan is a great place for a half day bimble about.


----------



## Newage (Nov 7, 2010)

*Size zero....*

Hi Guys

was a very good day out indeed, I love the colour of the pictures taken usuing an LED torch, here is
one from me using my incandesent lamp.

Though Swan mine does put the fear of god in to me, as it looks like the roof is coming down any minit.






well done to mini frink.

Cheers Newage


----------



## tommo (Nov 7, 2010)

i have done a couple of reports now so thought i would just tag a couple of pics on


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice one Frink, Swan is a great little place - no way you'd catch me going through that 'letterbox'!

Good shots everyone.


----------

